# Lettura su NTFS impossibile per utente

## Inoki

Salve a tutti...

Scusate ma non so come risolvere il problema...

allora, 

Il modulo nel kernel è attivato, la riga dell'FSTAB è:

```

/dev/hdb1       /mnt/g_hdb1     ntfs       defaults,ro        0 0

```

Come indicato in questo tutorial

Ho provato anche mettendo umask=0222

Ma non riesco ad accedere.

Ho provato anche con CHOWN, e ho fatto diventare il proprietaro della cartella (punto di montaggio della partizione) l'utente.

Ma quando vado a montare, il proprietario torna ad essere root, e come utente non posso a accedere alla partizione.

Mi sapete aituare? 

grazie mille

----------

## Josuke

hai povato a mettere nell'fstab uid e gid dell'utente? es:

/dev/hda3       /mnt/windows        ntfs      defaults,user,ro,uid=1000,gid=100   0  0

----------

## Inoki

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> hai povato a mettere nell'fstab uid e gid dell'utente? es:
> 
> /dev/hda3       /mnt/windows        ntfs      defaults,user,ro,uid=1000,gid=100   0  0

 

Ho provato... 

Ma non ci sta verso.. sempre lo stesso problema...

----------

## OKreZ

nella relativa voce in /etc/fstab aggiungi umask=0

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao,

non c'e' soluzione x il tuo problema (che poi nn lo e' in verita'), come spiegato in diverse faq (se fai una ricerca in proposito troverai mille mila pagine a riguardo) il supporto nel kernel x partizioni NTFS e' ancora sperimentale e in sola lettura, a patto che tu nn usi un kernel 2.6.X, ma anche qui il supporto x la scrittura su NTFS e' marcata DANGEROUS. Di conseguenza tu puoi montare le partizioni NTFS, ma sono accessibili in sola lettura (eccetto x il kernel di cui sopra) e solo dall'utente root. Tutto cio' che aggiungi nel fstab x renderle accessibili anche dai vari utenti, viene ignorato dal kernel.

Se, poi, nn riesci nemmeno da root, allora il problema e' un altro.   :Wink: 

Bye!

P.S.:effettivamente nella guida nn e' specificato quello che ti ho appena detto, ma nn dice nemmeno il contrario.  :Wink: 

(Messaggio x gli amministratori) :Arrow:  Io rivedrei la guida aggiungendo due righine, giusto x dire che solo root lo puo' fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neon

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Tutto cio' che aggiungi nel fstab x renderle accessibili anche dai vari utenti, viene ignorato dal kernel.

 

Non credo sia il kernel a controllare i valori in fstab ma mount. E comunque non esistono di queste restrizioni nel modulo ntfs.

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Io rivedrei la guida aggiungendo due righine, giusto x dire che solo root lo puo' fare 

 

Non c'è bisogno, dato che si può fare...

Io accedo ad una partizione ntfs (read only) da utente normale semplicemente usando umask=0222

Secondo me deve ricontrollare la config, magari ha dimenticato qualcosa...

----------

## OKreZ

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> [...] tu puoi montare le partizioni NTFS, ma sono accessibili in sola lettura (eccetto x il kernel di cui sopra) e solo dall'utente root. 

 

Che siano accessibili in sola lettura o anche in scrittura (DANGEROUS) dipende dal fatto se hai abilitato o meno nel kernel la scrittura su partizioni NTFS; per quanto riguarda l'accesso invece, io da utente normale ci accedo tranquillamente avendo in /etc/fstab l'unica opzione umask=0.

----------

## Josuke

mmm non è che nel kernel hai messo anche il supporto per scrittura? prova a toglierlo e lasciare come modulo solo il supporto per la lettura di ntfs

----------

## Inoki

Dunque:

Nel kernel ho messo solo il supporto in lettura, non in scrittura marcato dangerous...

Per quanto riguarda l'accesso alla partizione NTFS, priam di reinstallare gentoo, accedevo senza grossi problemi, e questo problema non mi era capitato, per questo sono spiazato...

Ora proverò con umask=0 e vediamo ceh succede...

Grazie a tutti

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *^Sporting^ wrote:*   Tutto cio' che aggiungi nel fstab x renderle accessibili anche dai vari utenti, viene ignorato dal kernel. 
> 
> Non credo sia il kernel a controllare i valori in fstab ma mount. E comunque non esistono di queste restrizioni nel modulo ntfs.
> 
>  *^Sporting^ wrote:*   Io rivedrei la guida aggiungendo due righine, giusto x dire che solo root lo puo' fare  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Beh, allora nn parlo +, po' esse che sia stato l'unico sfigato a beccare una guida fatta da un demente   :Laughing:  , x' nella guida che ho letto io lo diceva ben chiaro, x questo ho dato quella risposta (nn chidetemi dove fosse x' nn lo ricordo +, cmq nn era qui  :Wink: ). Vorra' dire che la prossima volta controllero' + guide x sicurezza   :Wink:  o, meglio, mi affido alle vostre (che al tempo nn conoscevo)

Am Sorry

Bye!

----------

## doom.it

accedfo da una vita con questa stringa:

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        ntfs            ro,users,umask=0        0 0

```

----------

## Inoki

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> accedfo da una vita con questa stringa:
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda1               /mnt/win        ntfs            ro,users,umask=0        0 0
> ...

 

Ho sostituito la linea nell' /etc/fstab come quella da te indicata...

Se provo a fare: ls -al /mnt per vedere i proprietari della cartella con la partizione smontata ecco cosa mi torna:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -al /mnt
> 
> totale 28
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   10 root     root          240 2003-12-04 14:40 .
> ...

 

Come vedete risulta essere l'utente (Inoki appunto)

Se poi invece monto la partizione semplicemente con:

#mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/g_hdb1

e provo a ridare ls -al questo è quello ceh succede:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -al /mnt
> 
> totale 28
> ...

 

Ecco qui.. cambia il proprietario cambiano i permessi, e da utente non posso accedervi...

Ma come è possibile? Nella precedente installazione non avevo avuto questo problema.. che succede?

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro che il fs sia clean?

L'utente deve poter accedere.

Sei sicuro che non ci siano piu' mount contemporanei?

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che il fs sia clean?
> 
> L'utente deve poter accedere.
> 
> Sei sicuro che non ci siano piu' mount contemporanei?

 

Uhmm che intendi per fs clean?

Più mount contemporanei non credo, cmq sto smontando la partizione manualmente e la rimonto manualmente...

In ogni caso (nella mia inesperienza) non ho fatto alcuna operazione diversa da quella fatta nelle precedenti installazioni...

Il disco che ha NTFS, è sempre il solito, non ci ho fatto nulla, dall'ultima volta...

----------

## cerri

Intendo: non è che il fs sia rovinato?

Fai

```
$ stat /mnt/win
```

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Intendo: non è che il fs sia rovinato?
> 
> Fai
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ecco qui il risultato.. non mi sembra ci siano problemi:

```

stat /mnt/g_hdb1

  File: `/mnt/g_hdb1'

  Size: 16384           Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   directory

Device: 341h/833d       Inode: 5           Links: 1

Access: (0500/dr-x------)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2003-10-21 14:27:40.000000000 +0000

Modify: 2003-10-21 14:27:40.000000000 +0000

Change: 2002-09-06 14:58:48.000000000 +0000

```

----------

## cerri

Alla faccia.

```
Access: (0500/dr-x------)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root) 
```

Ma fammi capire.

Fai:

```
$ ls -l /mnt
```

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Alla faccia.
> 
> ```
> Access: (0500/dr-x------)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root) 
> ```
> ...

 

```

ls -l /mnt

totale 27

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2003-12-04 14:40 cdrw

drwxrwxrwx    9 root     root        16384 1970-01-01 00:00 f_hda8

drwx------    2 root     root           72 2003-12-02 20:55 floppy

dr-x------    1 root     root        16384 2003-10-21 14:27 g_hdb1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2003-12-04 14:39 h_hda9

drwxrwxrwx    4 root     root         8192 1970-01-01 00:00 i_hda10

drwxrwxrwx    5 inoki    root          104 2003-12-06 19:59 lin_hda5

drwxrwxrwx    7 inoki    root          160 2003-11-24 15:28 lin_hda7

```

Questo con il disco montato...

Mentre se lo smonto ho questo:

```

ls -l /mnt

totale 27

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2003-12-04 14:40 cdrw

drwxrwxrwx    9 root     root        16384 1970-01-01 00:00 f_hda8

drwx------    2 root     root           72 2003-12-02 20:55 floppy

drwxr-xr-x    2 inoki    root           48 2003-12-04 14:40 g_hdb1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2003-12-04 14:39 h_hda9

drwxrwxrwx    4 root     root         8192 1970-01-01 00:00 i_hda10

drwxrwxrwx    5 inoki    root          104 2003-12-06 19:59 lin_hda5

drwxrwxrwx    7 inoki    root          160 2003-11-24 15:28 lin_hda7
```

----------

## cerri

Non credo cambi qc, ma dai alla directory (smontata) l'owner di root e poi monta usando umask=222.

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non credo cambi qc, ma dai alla directory (smontata) l'owner di root e poi monta usando umask=222.

 

No ancora permission dienied...

----------

## cerri

Modifica il tuo fstab aggiungendoci "user" tra le opzioni e montalo come utente. Risolvi?

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Modifica il tuo fstab aggiungendoci "user" tra le opzioni e montalo come utente. Risolvi?
> 
> 

 

Scusa la domanda da niobbone...

Ma come faccio a fare mount da utente.. non è una perculiarità di root?

----------

## cerri

Se metti user no  :Cool: 

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se metti user no 

 

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/g_hdb1     ntfs            ro,user,umask=222               0 0

```

e poi faccio:

$ mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/g_hdb1

ma:

mount: è possibile solo per root

----------

## cerri

```
$ man mount
```

 :Cool:  E cmq da user devi fare

```
$ mount /mnt/g_hdb1
```

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ man mount
> ```
> ...

   :Embarassed:  Grazie! 

Cmq ho provato a fare come mi hai detto, e ho ancora permission dienied

----------

## cerri

Fai

```
$ stat /mnt/g_hdb1
```

 dopo averlo montato da user.

----------

## OKreZ

da user, fai solo "mount /mnt/blabla"

----------

## OKreZ

cazzo siete troppo veloci ! ma siamo su un forum o su una chat ?!?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Inoki

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> hai povato a mettere nell'fstab uid e gid dell'utente? es:
> 
> /dev/hda3       /mnt/windows        ntfs      defaults,user,ro,uid=1000,gid=100   0  0

 

ho aggiunto anche queste ed ora in effetti mi visualizza il contenuto della cartella ma solo da consolle...

----------

## Inoki

Ed ecco anche lo stat

```

inoki $ stat /mnt/g_hdb1

  File: `/mnt/g_hdb1'

  Size: 16384           Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   directory

Device: 341h/833d       Inode: 5           Links: 1

Access: (0441/dr--r----x)  Uid: ( 1000/   inoki)   Gid: (  100/   users)

Access: 2003-10-21 14:27:40.000000000 +0000

Modify: 2003-10-21 14:27:40.000000000 +0000

Change: 2002-09-06 14:58:48.000000000 +0000

```

già un passo avanti...

----------

## Sparker

Io ho questa riga nell'fstab e non ho problemi:

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs            ro,umask=000,user       0 0

```

----------

## Inoki

Però io non riesco invece ad accedere.. non c'è verso!

----------

## cerri

Hai casini enormi con le umask, credo.

Ma cosa hai modificato? Che kernel hai?

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai casini enormi con le umask, credo.
> 
> Ma cosa hai modificato? Che kernel hai?

 

mi fa piacere questo...   :Sad: 

Ho un kernel 2.4.23, vanilla-sources...

Non ho modificato nulla.. davvero...

L'installazione di gentoo non nemmeno una settimana, non ho fatto nulla di particolare...

Ma che può essere successo?   :Sad: 

----------

## albazeus

Ciao

Io ho questa riga in /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/hde2               /mnt/winxp      ntfs            defaults,noauto,users,ro,umask=000      0 0

```

e quando monto la partizione da (l)user ho questi permessi:

```

dr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root         4.0K Nov 10 01:31 winxp

```

Ci entro anche con konqueror, ma chiaramente solo in lettura...

----------

## Inoki

 *albazeus wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> Io ho questa riga in /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per l'info...

Ma io se provo ad entrare con Konqueror mi da la cartella con la chiavetta come se fosse la cartella root.

Prima non avevo mai avuto problemi... credo che il problema sia grave come indicato da cerri.

@Cerri

Pensi che ricompilare il kernel possa essere una soluzione utile?

----------

## cerri

 *Inoki wrote:*   

> @Cerri
> 
> Pensi che ricompilare il kernel possa essere una soluzione utile?

 

No.

Prova a fare:

```
$ umask 000
```

e poi monta il fs da utente.

Poi prova la stessa cosa da root.

E controlla il settaggio di umask dentro /etc/profile.

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Inoki wrote:*   @Cerri
> 
> Pensi che ricompilare il kernel possa essere una soluzione utile? 
> 
> No.
> ...

 

Con questo, mi toglie la chiavetta dalla cartella ma non mi fa vedere il suo interno se provo ad accedere da Konqueror.

Mentre se provo ad entrare da konsolle, mi fa vedere tutte le cartelle, e tutti i file, ma vicino ai file c'è la dicitura permission denied.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi prova la stessa cosa da root.

 

Così i dati me li fa vedere tutti senza problemi (ma lo faceva anche prima)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E controlla il settaggio di umask dentro /etc/profile.

 

Dentro /etc/profile come umask c'è 022

----------

## albazeus

Prova a vedere questo ti puo' essere utile:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10147

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma quando provi a fare il mount cosa lanci?

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/g_hdb1

oppure

mount /dev/hdb1

----------

## cerri

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> mount /dev/hdb1

 

Questo comando darebbe errore.

----------

## Inoki

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   mount /dev/hdb1 
> 
> Questo comando darebbe errore.

 

Si infatti lancio 

```
$mount /mnt/g_hdb1
```

Non solo ma sono sempre ben attento che prima la partizione sia smontata...

Cerri con le info dell' /etc/profile ti è venuto in mente niente?

Posso fornirti qualche alra notizia.. perchè davvero non so come venirne fuori

----------

